# ΑΤΙΣ και άτη



## nickel (Sep 30, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Δίπλα στο τεράστιο μυστήριο που περιβάλλει το «κύκλωμα των ακινήτων», μου έχει μείνει η απορία τι να σημαίνει η κωδική ονομασία *ΑΤΙΣ* που είχαν δώσει στην υπόθεση οι διωκτικές αρχές. Δεν διάβασα πουθενά αν είναι αρχικά, αν είναι κλινόμενη, καν δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι είναι παροξύτονη.

Σήμερα ο Παντελής Μπουκάλας ρίχνει το δικό του φως στο μυστήριο. Γράφοντας (υπό τον τίτλο «Οταν η Ατη βγάζει μάτι») για τους μύθους που γκρεμίζει η υπόθεση της «Μαφίας των ακινήτων», καταλήγει:
«Μόνο ένα κακό βλέπω στην όλη υπόθεση: Οι διωκτικές αρχές έδωσαν την κωδική ονομασία “ΑΤΙΣ” στην επιχείρηση και ως “ΑΤΙΣ” καταγράφεται στα περισσότερα Μέσα, έντυπα και ηλεκτρονικά. Αν στη σπείρα μετείχε και φιλόλογος, σίγουρα θα τους προστάτευε, λέγοντάς τους πως η Άτη (το θόλωμα του νου) τυγχάνει αρχαιόθεν πρωτόκλιτη• τριτόκλιτες ήταν οι άλλες της συνήθους παρέας της, η Ύβρις, η Τίσις και η Νέμεσις».​
Επειδή, λοιπόν, αυτά τα πράγματα έχουν το γλωσσικό τους ενδιαφέρον και προτού μας προκύψει κανένας κλινόμενος νεολογισμός (κάτι σαν «κύκλωμα της Ά τ ι δ ο ς») και άντε μετά να τον συμμαζέψεις, καταθέτω την απαραίτητη τεκμηρίωση από Παπυρολεξικό, LSJ και Πάπυρο:

*άτη* 
ἄτη, η (Α)· 1. σύγχυση φρενών, συσκότιση του νου σταλμένη από τους θεούς· 2. (ως κύριο ὁν.) ἡ Ἄτη· θεά της καταστροφής, αιτία απερίσκεπτων πράξεων· 3. η απερισκεψία και οι συνέπειές της· 4. ενοχή, αμαρτία· 5. σκοτοδίνη, ζάλη· 6. όλεθρος, καταστροφή· 7. (πληθ.) αἱ ἄται· καταστροφικά τεχνάσματα· 8. πλήγματα, χτυπήματα της μοίρας· 9. (για πρόσωπα) ολέθριος, καταστροφικός.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Η λ. ᾱτη < αFάτη (πρβλ. αυάτα, Αλκαίος, Πίνδαρος), με σίγηση του -F- και συναίρεση, ρηματικό όνομα του αάω*. Ο τ. άτη με α βραχύ, γνωστός από τον Αρχίλοχο, είναι ή εσφαλμένη γραφή ή υστερογενής διόρθωση. Ο όρος άτη χρησιμοποιείται στον Όμηρο με ηθική σημασία («σφάλμα, παρεκτροπή, απάτη»)), στη δε Ιλιάδα πρωτοεμφανίζεται και θεά Άτη. Ηθική ομοίως σημασία προσλαμβάνει η λ. και στους τραγικούς, όπου σημαίνει την «πλάνη, συμφορά», σημασία που είναι άγνωστη στην αττική πεζογραφία. Τέλος, στη δωρική διάλεκτο απαντά ως δικανικός όρος για να δηλώσει «τη βλάβη», απ' όπου προέκυψε αργότερα η σημασία «του προστίμου»· στην αττική ισοδυναμεί με τη λ. ζημία.
ΠΑΡ. (αρχ.) ατηρός].​ (ΠαπΛεξ)

*ἄτη, ἡ,* Dor. ἄτα, Aeol. αὐάτα ( ἀϝ-), v. infr.:—
- bewilderment, infatuation, caused by blindness or delusion sent by the gods, mostly as the punishment of guilty rashness, τὸν δ' ἄτη φρένας εἷλε Il.16.805.
- Ἄτη personified, the goddess of mischief, author of rash actions
- of the consequences of such visitations, either,
Act., reckless guilt or sin | in pl., deceptions: or,
Pass., bane, ruin | τὸ πῆμα τῆς ἄτης the anguish of the doom | pl., strokes of fate
- Trag., of persons, bane, pest
- ill-fated person. τοιαύτας κακὰς ἄτας such abominations, of certain Epicurean expressions.
- fine, penalty, or sum lost in a lawsuit
 (LSJ, με αφαίρεση παραδειγμάτων)

*Άτη, η* (Μυθ.)• προσωποποίηση της καταστροφικής αφροσύνης και μωρίας στην αρχαιότητα. Η παράδοση έλεγε ότι ο Ζευς είχε αποκτήσει από την Έριδα δύο κόρες, την Άτη και τη Δυσνομία. Την Άτη, τη μεγαλύτερη αδελφή, την περιγράφει ήδη ο Όμηρος με λεπτομέρειες. Είναι δυνατή και γρήγορη, βαδίζει πάνω από τα κεφάλια των ανθρώπων, προλαβαίνει να προκαλεί ζημιές σ’ ολόκληρη τη γη• πίσω της τρέχουν οι χωλές και άσχημες Λιτές (προσωποποίηση της μετάνοιας), σταλμένες από τον πατέρα τους, τον Δία, προσπαθώντας να γιάνουν τις πληγές που προκάλεσε η Άτη. Όμως τα θύματά της είναι ανίκανα για λογικές επιλογές, μένουν ανήμπορα να διακρίνουν το ηθικό και το σκόπιμο. Τη δύναμη της Άτης τη φαντάζονταν τόσο μεγάλη, ώστε πίστευαν πως και ο Ζευς ο ίδιος προσβλήθηκε απ’ αυτήν. Έτσι η Ήρα τον παρέσυρε να ορκιστεί τρομερό όρκο, που τον ανάγκασε κατόπιν να επιβάλει στον γιο του τον Ηρακλή να μπει στη δούλεψη του Ευρυσθέα, εκτελώντας τους φοβερούς άθλους που εκείνος του ζητούσε. Σύμφωνα με την παράδοση, αυτή ήταν και η αρχή των κακών για τους ανθρώπους. Όταν ο Ζευς κατάλαβε το πάθημά του, άρπαξε την Άτη από τα μαλλιά και την έδιωξε από τον Όλυμπο. Έτσι αυτή ήρθε στη γη, προκαλώντας στους ανθρώπους το κακό και την αταξία. Οι τραγικοί ποιητές δίνουν επίσης μεγάλη σημασία στην Άτη. Ως θεότητα ή δαίμονας, όπως οι Ερινύες, πλήττει τους ανθρώπους. Παράλληλα όμως η λέξη στους τραγικούς δηλώνει και τις καταστρεπτικές συνέπειες άφρονων πράξεων ή ακόμη και τον φορέα της καταστροφής (Σοφ. Αντιγ. 533. 614-615). (Πάπυρος)


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 30, 2010)

:) Υπάρχει όμως και ο Άττις ή Άτυς (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attis), ο πάρεδρος της Κυβέλης.


----------



## sarant (Sep 30, 2010)

Και ήδη σε κάποιο έντυπο γράφτηκε ΑΤΤΙΣ και η νέα κωδική ονομασία -ο οποίος Άττις αυτοευνουχίστηκε.


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 30, 2010)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, βλέπω στο παρατιθέμενο κείμενο από την ηλεκτρονική έκδοση της ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗΣ "_Έως στιγμής, πάντως, φαίνεται να διερευνώνται συγκεκριμένα αδικήματα_...". Πώς σας φαίνεται αυτό το "έως στιγμής"; "Ωραία" επιστροφή στο μακρινό παρελθόν...


----------



## Costas (Oct 1, 2010)

Η Καθημερινή φημίζεται για τις πέρλες της. Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ εκείνο το 'εκσπά η απεργία'.


----------

